# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Победители Третьего  Конкурса хореографических постановок "Венок Терпсихоры - 2012" !

## Mazaykina

*"IN-KU Amazing Dance - III"
Третий Конкурс хореографических постановок "Венок Терпсихоры - 2012"


*  *


**
ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫМ!*
*
Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографии приглашаем 

на церемонию оглашения результатов Конкурса и вручения призов.*

 

*Номинация: "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"*

*"Baby" (2-5 лет)*

*1 и 2 места* – не присуждаются

*3 место* - *Медведчикова Адель Михайловна*, музыкальный руководитель ГБДОУ № 7 Пушкинского района г.Санкт-Петербург; 
*"Акварельки"* №17 - (100 баллов)


*"Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

*1 место* - *Чернобровкина Татьяна Юрьевна*, музыкальный руководитель г.Элиста 
*"Зимняя фантазия"* №117 - (149 баллов)

*2 место* - *Харитонова Татьяна Борисовна*, студия детского танца «Тип – Топ», МБДОУ "ДСОВ №117", Иркутская область, г. Братск. 
*"Капитошка"* №101 - (141 балл)

*3 место –** Масюк Светлана Валентиновна*, танцевальный кружок "Карапузы", музыкальный руководитель детского сада №6 г. Слонима 
*"Дискотека на причале"* №57 - (133 балла)


*Номинация: "Современный (эстрадный) танец"*

*"Baby" (2-5 лет)*

*1 место* – Руководитель - *Петрова Яна Алексеевна*. Хореографический коллектив "Экспрессия", г. Тамбов. 
*"Куколка"* №114 - (146 баллов)

*2 место* - Руководитель и хореограф-постановщик - *Коробова Ольга Васильевна*. 
*"Весёлые поварята"* №31- (120 баллов)

*3 место* - не присуждается


*"Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

*1 место* - Руководитель *Колесникова Оксана*, хореограф - *Сенова Оксана*. Школа имиджа "Ангел" 
*"Случай на лесной полянке"* №36 - (137 баллов)

*2 место* - Хореограф - *Костин Лариса Васильевна* МКДОУ № 21 "Аленький цветочек" г. Ирбит 
*"Белоснежка и гномы"* №39 - (129 баллов)

*3 место* - не присуждается.


*"Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

*1 место* - Руководитель и постановщик - *Ненашева Алла Викторовна*,танцевальный коллектив "Каблучки" ТОГБОУ "Специальная (коррекционная) общеобразовательная школа-интернат 1 вида 
*"Ярмарка красок"* №51 - (124 баллов)

*2 место* - Руководитель -*Денисенко Ася Юрьевна*, студия эстрадного танца "МАНГО" г. Святогорск, Украина. 
*"Тропические бабочки"* №47 - (110 баллов)

*3 место* - *Гайдамакина Оксана*, студия эстрадного танца "Алегрия"
*"Бублички"* №5 - (109 баллов)


*"Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

*1 место* - Руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик - *Кириллова Ирина Владиславовна*, ансамбль современного танца "Штрих" г. Казань
*"Цветение сакуры"* №93 - (149 баллов)


*2 место* - Руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик - *Кириллова Ирина Владиславовна*, ансамбль современного танца "Штрих" г. Казань 
*"Стиляги"* №94 -(143 балла)

*3 место* - Руководитель - *Пятовский Николай Алексеевич*, хореограф-постановщик - *Пятовская Анастасия Игоревна*, детский хореографический ансамбль "Народный Стиль" Г.Москва 
*"Дети должны танцевать"* №72 - (139 баллов)


*"Молодежь-1 (16-20 лет)"*

*1 место* - Руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик - *Кириллова Ирина Владиславовна*, ансамбль современного танца "Штрих" г.Казань 
*"Гадание"* №91 - (141 балл)

*2 место* - Руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик - *Кириллова Ирина Владиславовна*, ансамбль современного танца "Штрих" г.Казань
*"Рождественские грёзы"* №102 - (132 балла)

*3 место* - Руководитель - *Сенова Оксана Юрьевна*, хореограф-постановщик - *Сенов Сергей Павлович*, театр танца "Терра инкогнита"
*"Всем павшим посвящается..."* №8 - (123 балла)


*"Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет), "Сеньоры" (30-45 лет) (объединяются)*

*1 место* - Руководитель и хореограф-постановщик - *Коробова Ольга Васильевна* 
*"Кошачий рок-н-ролл"* №29 - (131 балл)

*2 место* - *Сенова Оксана Юрьевна.*
*"Армия прекрасных половин"* №96 - (105 баллов)

*3 место* - не присуждается.



*Номинация: "Народный танец"

"Baby" (2-5 лет)

1 место - Хореограф – Баяндина Татьяна Юрьевна, музыкальный руководитель – Масленникова Ирина Михайловна. Младшая группа хореографического ансамбля “Веснушки” МБДОУ начальная школа - детский сад № 54 г. Иркутска. 
"Сапожки" №50 - (113 баллов)

2 и 3 место - не присуждаются


"Дети-1" (5-8 лет)

1 место - Руководитель - Пятовский Николай Алексеевич, хореограф-постановщик - Филимонова Екатерина Андреевна. Детский хореографический ансамбль "Народный Стиль" г. Москва 
"Варенька" №90 - (142 балла)

2 место - Коробова Ольга Васильевна, музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ №1 села Шаркан Удмуртской республики 
"Удмуртский танец" №35 - (128 баллов)

3 место - Хореограф - Никулина Олеся Ивановна. Танцевальная группа МБДОУ "Детский сад №93 общеразвивающего вида г. Сыктывкара 
" "Выль пимы" " ("Новые пимы") №84 - (127 баллов) 


"Дети-2" (8-10 лет)

1 место - Руководитель - Пятовский Николай Алексеевич, хореограф-постановщик - Кауфман Татьяна Фатовна. Детский хореографический ансамбль "Народный Стиль" г.Москва 
"Серпски данце" №92 - (136 баллов)

2 место - Руководитель и постановщик - Ненашева Алла Викторовна, танцевальный коллектив "Каблучки" ТОГБОУ "Специальная (коррекционная) общеобразовательная школа-интернат 1 вида 
"Матросский танец" №55 - (118 баллов) 

3 место - Руководитель и хореограф: Кривулец Эльвира Викторовна. 
"Белорусский народный танец "Бульба" №58 - (114 баллов)


Юниоры (11-15 лет)

1 место - Руководитель, хореограф-постановщик - Усольцева Ольга Николаевна. Хореографический ансамбль "Радуга" 
"Красно солнышко" №80 - (143 балла)

2 место - Руководитель - Пятовский Николай Алексеевич, хореограф-постановщик - Филимонова Екатерина Андреевна Детский хореографический ансамбль "Народный Стиль" г. Москва. 
"Кадриль" №88 - (142 балла)

3 место - Постановщик и хореограф - Парфенов Илья Сергеевич. Ансамбль "Ровесники" 
"Ирландский танец" №85 - (117 баллов)


"Молодежь-1" (16-20 лет)

Места не присуждаются


"Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)

1 место - Постановщик и хореограф - Парфёнов Илья Сергеевич. 
"Камаринская" №97 - (138 баллов)

2 место - Руководитель - Парфёнов Илья Сергеевич. Ансамбль "Сувенир"
"Флотский танец" №67 - (127 баллов)


3 место - Руководитель - Парфёнов Илья Сергеевич. Ансамбль "Сувенир" 
"Еврейский танец"№81 - (126 баллов)


"Сеньоры-1" (30-45 лет)

1 место – Руководитель - Парфёнов Илья Сергеевич. Ансамбль "Сувенир" 
"Украинский танец" №69 - (123 балла)

2 место - Коробова Ольга Васильевна. Коллектив сотрудников МБДОУ №1 села Шаркан Удмуртской республики. 
"Украинский танец" №33 - (100 баллов)

Номинация "Классический танец"

1 место - Руководитель коллектива и хореограф - Виноградова Ольга Викторовна, ансамбль классического танца "Мечты" г.Апатиты, Мурманской обл. 
"Вальс" №28 - (144 балла)



Номинация "Спортивный танец"

"Дети-1" (5-8 лет)

1 место - Хореограф - Костин Лариса Васильевна, МКДОУ № 21 "Аленький цветочек" г. Ирбит 
"Танцующий огонь" № 82 - (106 баллов)

2 и 3 место - не присуждаются


"Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)

1 место - Кирилл Ястребов, Наталья Тестова г.Волгоград 
"Тортуга" №110 - (130 баллов)

2 и 3 место - не присуждаются


*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Приз зрительских симппатий*

*Хореограф - Никулина Олеся Ивановна.* _Танцевальная группа МБДОУ "Детский сад №93 общеразвивающего вида г. Сыктывкара"_
*"Ушастый нянь"* (№86) 
75 голосов пользователей форума в виде рейтинга "спасибо" на 20 июня 00.00 по Мск

----------


## Mazaykina

* Кириллова Ирина Владиславовна*,
*руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик  ансамбля современного танца "Штрих" 
город Казань*


*Хореографическая постановка "Валенки"*
Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный) танец»
Возрастная категория: "Юниоры-1"  (11-15 лет)




 *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!* 







*До новых встреч, "IN-KU Amazing Dance -IV"*

----------


## Alenajazz

УРА!!!!

----------


## ленсанна

Спасибо всем ! Спасибо великой труженице Валерии Вержаковой ! Спасибо Марине Админовне ! Спасибо членам жюри за нелегкий труд ! Спасибо всем участникам конкурса !

----------


## клариса

Хочу поблагодарить всех членов жюри и Марину Админовну за проведенный конкурс! Было очень приятно увидеть свои номера в числе призеров! Большое спасибо!

----------


## 2YANNA

Спасибо за интересный конкурс!!!! Спасибо организаторам и жюри конкурса за такой нелегкий и кропотливый труд!!!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Я бы хотела выразить свою  благодарность организаторам конкурса, жюри конкурса за их огромный труд!!  Знаю, что это такое: закачать, просмотреть, оценить каждую композицию. 
Лерочке Вержаковой моя личная благодарность. 

Благодаря вам мы имеем возможность познакомиться с творчеством хореографов, музыкальных руководителей из разных стран. Для нас это еще одна возможность расширить свой кругозор, чему-то научиться, повысить свою квалификацию. 

И отдельное спасибо Марине Зайкиной, не устаю ею восхищаться!!*

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогие люди! Огромное спасибо вам за возможность участвовать в таком конкурсе. Никак не ожидала быть в числе призеров. Спасибо за высокую оценку!!! А для вас - за ваш труд, за ваше время, силы, терпение - самая искренняя благодарность!!! Здорово, что есть на свете такие замечательные люди. Пусть все ваши чудесные замыслы и дальше воплощаются в жизнь! Крепкого вам здоровья!!!

----------


## lesenok1

Спасибо организаторам, за замечательный конкурс, конечно уровень всех коллективов разный, но у каждого своя изюминка. Благодаря таким конкурсам обогащаешся, сравниваешь свои работы с другими узнаешь что-то новое. От все души поздравляю всех победителей успехов и еще раз успехов! Спасибо за вдохновения и новые идеи!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Огромная благодарность всем, за ваше терпение, труд и силу воли! Очень приятно, что оценили и поддержали! Лерочка, тебе особая благодарность, если бы не ты, я бы даже не решилась участвовать.  Всем членам жюри и особенно, Мариночка тебе, большое, большое спасибо!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Участников Конкурса* - 50.
*
Приняло участие в Конкурсе* - 118 номеров.

*Присланных номеров* - 143 (некоторые номера не прошли в силу ряда причин).

*Суммарно продолжительность всех видео, участвующих в Конкурсе* составляет - 6 часов 13 минут 58 секунд.

*Скачанных и "перезалитых" Гб информации* посчитать не удалось и навряд ли удастся (хотя... папка под названием "Конкурс 2012" на моём съёмном диске составляет 17,5 Гб)

За время приёма материалов и проведения Конкурса *получено и обработано  мною около 700 писем, личных сообщений.*
*
Просмотров конкурсной темы пользователями*  (в период с 20 мая по 30 июня) составило - 19 259 раз.
*
Количество номеров-участников по номинациям:* "Детский сад" (47 номеров); "Народный танец" (33 номера); Современный (эстрадный) (29 номеров); "Классический" (3 номера); "Спортивный" (6 номеров).

*География участников:*
Украина: Крым; м. Первомайськ Миколаївська обл.; г. Святогорск; г.Киев.
Беларусь: г.Минск; г.Могилёв; г.Слоним. 
Россия: г. Белая Калитва; г. Невинномысск Ставропольского края; г. Магнитогорск; г.Калуга; г.Санкт-Петербург; г.Апатиты Мурманской области; г.Сатка Челябинской области; село Шаркан Удмуртской республики; г.Казань, г.Ирбит; г.Астрахань, г.Иркутск; Республика Коми г. Сосногорск; г. Заволжье Нижегородской области; г.Череповец; г.Москва; г.Волгоград; г. Сыктывкар; Пермский край; Кемеровская область; г.Братск Иркутской области; г. Лениногорск  Республики Татарстан; г. Тамбов; г.Элиста;.

*Самый "танцевальный" город* - Казань (3 участника).

*Самый "разновозрастной" номер* (танцорам на видео от 23 до 53 лет) *"Украинский танец"*  №33

*В Конкурсе приняли участие:*
- музыкальные руководители дошкольных образовательных учреждений;
- хореографы дошкольных образовательных учреждений;
- педагоги - хореографы учреждений дополнительного образования;
- учитель музыки;
- учителя средней школы;
- инструкторы по физической культуре;
- хореограф из специализированной школы для глухих.

*Состав коллективов:*
- дошкольные учреждения;
- Образцовые ансамбли;
- танцевальные студии и ансамбли;
- танцевальные кружки;
- коллектив сотрудников МДОУ, исполняют танец: воспитатель, помощник воспитателя, два инструктора по физ.воспитанию, педагог-психолог и музыкальный руководитель ;
- театр танца;
- школа имиджа;
- ученики 5 класса школы;
- танцевальный коллектив ТОГБОУ "Специальная (коррекционная) общеобразовательная школа-интернат 1 вида";
- любительский школьный кружок.

*Рейтингов-"спасибок"*, отданных за все видеоработы (с 3 июня по 30 июня)  - 2900 

*Больше всех голосов* (суммарно, за все присланные работы) от жюри получила обладательница Гран При - Ирина Кириллова - 713 баллов, средний балл 143.

Не знаю, существует ли единица измерения испытанных эмоций, но за период проведения Конкурса их было потрачено просто немерено...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Спасибо за высокую оценку наших номеров.*

----------


## N.A.

Огромное спасибо оргкомитету, членам жюри и всем участникам конкурса!

----------


## EVI

Поздравляю всех участников и организаторов конкурса с удачным его завершением. Все трудности преодолели сообща. Получили  новый опыт. Желаю всем дальнейших успехов и новых конкурсов!
Победителям - цветы!  И всем - шампанское!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/3034435m.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3033410m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

*Чем неожиданнее результат - тем он приятнее!!! Такой подарок я сегодня получила от организаторов этого конкурса!  Огромное спасибо всем, кто не жалея своих сил и времени организовал и провел этот конкурс, оценил наш труд. МАРИНЕ АДМИНОВНЕ особая благодарность за терпение и огромный труд!*

*ЛЕРОЧКА,  после твоей статистики еще больше понимаешь, какой титанический труд проделан тобой лично! Сказать СПАСИБО - это значит не сказать НИЧЕГО! НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН тебе за бескорыстность и доброту души! Это благодаря тебе я смогла поучавствовать в этом конкурсе! Ты наше СОЛНЫШКО, которое светит всегда и всем! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ! Пусть эти наши победы будут тебе подарком!*

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

_Со вчерашнего дня не могла попасть на форум, но наконец пробилась, а тут такое.... Огромное спасибо и низкий поклон всем организаторам конкурса, жюри. Трудно представить сколько времени, сил, эмоций было вами затрачено при просмотре и оценивании такого невероятного количества работ! А для нас - это радость участия, кладезь идей! Отдельное спасибо Лерочке - имениннице._  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

*Огромное спасибо  организаторам конкурса, жюри конкурса за такой замечательный праздник танца!*

*Огромное спасибо Марине за то, что это праздник состоялся вот уже в 3 раз!
Поздравляю победителей конкурса- вы просто замечательные мастера!*
А те, кто не стал  призёром в этот раз, всё равно в чём-то стали победителями,стали на ещё одну ступеньку выше, я думаю.
 Благодаря конкурсу  мы можем познакомиться с творчеством хореографов и музыкальных руководителей, можем расти профессионально, можем сравнить и научиться. 
 Ещё раз  поздравляю всех с закончившимся Праздником ТАНЦА!!!

А теперь можно робко  задать вопрос?  
Марина и члены оргкомитета, члены жюри!
Праздник такой замечательный и этот, и прошедшие раньше.…. Но он только один раз в год…  следующий теперь через ГОД…. это так долгоооо ждать ....может быть можно , по возможности,  проводить конкурс два раза в год- зимой и летом?  
_Всем – новых идей, вдохновения, исполнения  самых смелых и необычных творческих замыслов!_

----------


## 2YANNA

ну и тогда робко задам вопрос: а победителям дипломы каким образом будут вручать? 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## штрихи

> Со вчерашнего дня не могла попасть на форум, но наконец пробилась, а тут такое....


*Все как у меня* :Grin:  

"Иногда бывает трудно найти слова, когда действительно есть, что сказать!" Эмоции переполняют, ну никак не ожидала, честно! Огромное спасибо за столь высокую оценку!!!

Извиняюсь, что повторяю все сказанное выше, но мною движет искреннее чувство благодарности! МАРИНА АДМИНОВНА, ВАЛЕРИЯ, СИМЕОН, ЕЛЕНА(ленсанна), ИРИНА ШВЕДКОВА, ЕЛЕНА (alenka2005) СПАСИБО за ВАШ титанический труд и терпение, за то, что конкурс состоялся, да еще с таким размахом, с таким количеством участников!!! 
От всей души поздравляю коллег-конкурсантов, каким бы не был результат, мы приобрели гораздо больше!

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Я благодарю ВСЕХ участников конкурса. Для меня- вы все- ТРУДЯГИ, заслуживающие и высоких зарплат, и признания, и любви учеников. Наш конкурс показал- насколько огромны возможности интернета. Кто бы мог еще 5 лет назад предположить, что мы будем любоваться замечательными танцами деток из разных стран. А кто ожидал такой размах конкурса?? Да, были некоторые недочеты, но все знают, не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает. А мы СДЕЛАЛИ ЭТО!!! Если бы не Лера, с ее неиссякаемым энтузиазмом, вряд ли мы получили такой результат. Лерочка, я поздравляю тебя с уже прошедшим Днем рождения и желаю: оставайся всегда таким же энерджайзером!! Тормоши меня, хореогафов, участников, организовывайте новые конкурсы, я только ЗА! Поддержу любое хорошее начинание.
Отдельная благодарность ВСЕМ членам жюри! Я со стороны наблюдала, КАКУЮ работу они провели! Ведь эти все баллы взяты не с потолка, КАЖДЫЙ номер получал свои объективные оценки, НИКАКОЙ подтасовки и обмана!!! Ни у кого не увидела личностных симпатий и необъективности. Работу жюри оцениваю на 5!!!
Заметки по ходу конкурса:
- Хочу предложить в следующий раз  разделять конкурсы музыкальных руководителей и хореографов. Все-таки это рАЗНЫЕ профессии и оценивать их в одном конкурсе нельзя, т.к. невозможно сравнивать  постановки танцев, исполняемых детками в зале на утреннике в д. саду и танцы хореографических коллективов на большой  сцене ДК.
- Более САМОкритично относиться к отправке своих номеров. Если в правилах стоит 4 минуты, то участнику надо это соблюдать. Если сказано- не присылать старые записи, то не тратьте время организаторов. Если отмечено, что голосование начинается в определенный день, то не торопитесь раньше времени ставить свои отметки. Если конкурс анонимный, то не присылайте номера, где вы стоите в полный рост перед экраном или ваше имя объявляют со сцены. Это не правильно. 
И все равно- все эти шероховатости и нестыковки мелочи по сравнению с тем, какое великое дело мы все сделали!
*Так давайте не останавливаться на достигнутом. Даешь 4-й конкурс!!!* 
P.S. Все свои обещания по наградам объявлю завтра.  :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Заметки по ходу конкурса:
> - Хочу предложить в следующий раз разделять конкурсы музыкальных руководителей и хореографов.


Марина, спасибо за поздравления, высокую оценку работы!!! Я с тобой бесспорно согласна по всем пунктам! 

Но кроме одного.... Не делить отдельно конкурсы для музыкальных руководителей и хореографов, потому что на это есть ряд объективных причин:

- во-первых, у нас же принимали участие  в III Кокнурсе не только музруки и хореографы, а кого только не было! Полстраницы перечня состава участников: и учителя музыки, и организаторы праздников, и воспитатели, и инструкторы по физкультуре...

- во-вторых, может получится и так, что у музыкальных руководителей будет явно побольше работ качества "не очень", а у хореографов наоборот, а когда  всё вперемешку, то общая картина сбалансирована; и как было сказано ранее: 


> такие конкурсы - «хрестоматия знаний», ведь смотря на чужие постановки учишься на чужих ошибках и понимаешь, как делать нужно, а как не стоит.


-в-третьих, мне кажется концепция самого форума противоречит такому действию, тут же именно все на единении и объединении.Ведь Конкурс наоборот объединяет участников с разных разделов форума, знакомит друг с другом. Потом, когда все вместе - это увеличивает и масштаб конкурса, и количество работ больше, это единение, сплочение. Ведь наш форум интересен именно тем, что здесь все вместе, что в одном месте представители самых разных творческих направлений могут пообщаться друг с другом наравных, значит и конкурс должен быть именно для всех нас вместе взятых.

И ещё. Именно я предложила выделить номера музыкальных руководителей в отдельную номинацию, когда поняла, что если этого не сделать, все музыкальные руководители могут остаться без призовых мест. Но, мне кажется, мы приняли правильное решение, все соревновались наравных, хореографы между с собой, музруки между с собой, такую схему вполне можно оставить. Зато Конкурс один и мы все вместе!

Моё предложение в этой ситуации делить всех участников (и выбор должен делать САМ участник конкурса): *на любителей и профессионалов.* Ведь в нынешнем конкурсе любители встречались во всех возрастных категориях, которых к номинации "Детский сад" никак не отнести... 

Вот такое моё предложение-рассуждение...

----------


## Elia



----------


## Mazaykina

> Моё предложение в этой ситуации делить всех участников (и выбор должен делать САМ участник конкурса): на любителей и профессионалов.


Наверное, ты права! Согласна. Надо додумывать условия. 
Кстати, а почему только хореографические конкурсы?? А где предложения от муз. руков по проведению вокальных? Или в д. садах только танцуют?  :Grin:  
ЖДУ.......

----------


## aichka

> - Хочу предложить в следующий раз разделять конкурсы музыкальных руководителей и хореографов. Все-таки это рАЗНЫЕ профессии и оценивать их в одном конкурсе нельзя, т.к. невозможно сравнивать постановки танцев, исполняемых детками в зале на утреннике в д. саду и танцы хореографических коллективов на большой сцене ДК.


А я совершенно согласна именно с этой постановкой вопроса! Танцы в детском саду - это совершенно другая специфика! Хореографы выставляют на сцене танцы с детьми отобранными, способными, успешными! Музыкальные руководители детских садов ставят танцы - СО ВСЕМИ детьми - и способными, и не очень, и ритмичными, и без слуха и чувства ритма, с неуклюжими и неловкими...

И музыкальным руководителям садов интересно посмотреть ПОБОЛЬШЕ именно таких номеров и танцев, с набором движений для детсада, с постановкой в масштабе зала детского сада, и именно на возраст 2- 7 лет, не более ...   

Танцы хореографов интересны и познавательны нам чисто с эстетической стороны, хореографию юношей и подростков мы не применим в детских садах, только если полюбуемся и ахнем... но с практической точки зрения перенести её на детей 5-6 лет нереально да и не нужно, всему своё время...

Поэтому я - за разделение конкурсов по СПЕЦИФИКЕ специальностей! Ведь и в детских садах можно создать разделение по различным номинациям, например: Общие танцы, Характерные танцы, Сольные, Сюжетные, Игровые, Танцы с атрибутами итд...уверена - будет множество участников, но тогда КАЖДЫЙ такой танец будет интересен ВСЕМ музыкальным руководителям садов!




> Кстати, а почему только хореографические конкурсы?? А где предложения от муз. руков по проведению вокальных? Или в д. садах только танцуют?
> ЖДУ.......


А вот это - КЛАСС!!! Ведь на самом деле, преимущественно на форуме выставляются танцевальные номера, а ПЕНИЕ - практически НЕТ!
А ведь в детских садах именно ПЕНИЕ -является основным видом деятельности, даже танец- вторичен.. или, во всяком случае, стоит с ним на одной ступени!

Посмотрите- как подтянулись девчонки, сколько прекрасных танцев показали на конкурсе! Появился стимул, мотивация!

Так, может быть, и песенный, вокальный конкурс тоже поможет девчонкам порыться в своих видеозаписях и показать красивое, чистое, выразительное пение? А кому-то, может быть, подумать о его качестве и улучшить его?

В любом случае, это будет интересно и полезно!
Марина - я  -только "ЗА" двумя руками!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Танцы в детском саду - это совершенно другая специфика! Хореографы выставляют на сцене танцы с детьми отобранными, способными, успешными! Музыкальные руководители детских садов ставят танцы - СО ВСЕМИ детьми - и способными, и не очень, и ритмичными, и без слуха и чувства ритма, с неуклюжими и неловкими...
> 
> И музыкальным руководителям садов интересно посмотреть ПОБОЛЬШЕ именно таких номеров и танцев, с набором движений для детсада, с постановкой в масштабе зала детского сада, и именно на возраст 2- 7 лет, не более ...
> 
> Танцы хореографов интересны и познавательны нам чисто с эстетической стороны, хореографию юношей и подростков мы не применим в детских садах, только если полюбуемся и ахнем... но с практической точки зрения перенести её на детей 5-6 лет нереально да и не нужно, всему своё время...


Полностью согласна с высказанным мнением!!!

Организаторы конкурса, примите и от меня слова благодарности за организацию такого замечательного конкурса! Участникам конкурса -  слова восхищения за чудесные постановки, за заметки, взятые  себе в копилочку и еще много-много познавательного и интересного и ОЧЕНЬ нужного в нашей работе!!!

----------


## ольга коробова

> Или в д. садах только танцуют?


Конечно, не только. И поем, и играем в оркестре, и показываем театрализованные постановки. Что еще упустила?  :Derisive: 
Сколько же возможности для проведения РАЗНЫХ конкурсов!!!! Для проявления детских талантов, для воплощения творческих задумок музруков!!!




> Марина - я  -только "ЗА" двумя руками!


Присоединяюсь! :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А я совершенно согласна именно с этой постановкой вопроса! Танцы в детском саду - это совершенно другая специфика! Хореографы выставляют на сцене танцы с детьми отобранными, способными, успешными! Музыкальные руководители детских садов ставят танцы - СО ВСЕМИ детьми - и способными, и не очень, и ритмичными, и без слуха и чувства ритма, с неуклюжими и неловкими...


У нас еще будет как минимум пол года, чтобы обсудить условия и критерии следующего конкурса. А к тому времени подтянутся и желающие показать вокальное мастерство своих деток, это я уже вижу, чему несказанно рада.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Поэтому я - за разделение конкурсов по СПЕЦИФИКЕ специальностей! Ведь и в детских садах можно создать разделение по различным номинациям, например: Общие танцы, Характерные танцы, Сольные, Сюжетные, Игровые, Танцы с атрибутами итд...уверена - будет множество участников, но тогда КАЖДЫЙ такой танец будет интересен ВСЕМ музыкальным руководителям садов!


Да, мне тоже кажется, что так будет правильнее. Меня, как музыкального руководителя без хореографического образования интересует в первую очередь доступность предоставляемого материала для внедрения в свою работу. Откровенно говоря, любой танец на видео смотрю ни сколько из любопытства, а с практической точки зрения - ЧТО из показанных движений или КАКУЮ идею танца я смогу применить со своими детьми. Ведь мы здесь на форуме, в первую очередь, не оцениваем, а учимся друг у друга, повышаем своё мастерство.




> Так, может быть, и песенный, вокальный конкурс тоже поможет девчонкам порыться в своих видеозаписях и показать красивое, чистое, выразительное пение? А кому-то, может быть, подумать о его качестве и улучшить его?
> 
> В любом случае, это будет интересно и полезно!
> Марина - я -только "ЗА" двумя руками!


 Хорошая идея, согласна. Думаю, у каждого музрука найдётся хотя бы одно-два достойных видео, которое не стыдно показать своим коллегам. Ну и конечно же, организатором и председателем вокального конкурса должна стать Алла Анатольевна Евтодьева – непререкаемый авторитет и мастер своего дела, у которой, кстати, единственная специальная тема и своя мастерская у нас на форуме по обучению пения в детских садах.

----------


## танюха1972

Звучат повсюду  ритмы, льются звуки,
 И потому нам, люди, не до скуки!
 И взрослые и дети любят  танцевать,
 Не могут под мелодию на месте устоять!

 Все потому, что танец — это жизнь!
 Не стой на месте, с музыкой кружись!
 И мир вдруг станет лучше во сто крат,
 И ты забудешь, был чему не рад!

*Поздравляю всех участников,победителей и организаторов конкурса с завершением замечательного события на форуме!!!*




> У нас еще будет как минимум пол года, чтобы обсудить условия и критерии следующего конкурса.


 хотелось бы уточнить в положении на будущее конкретно  -можно ли брать   танцы,которые уже публиковались на форуме ранее?Чтоб не получилось как в этот раз.

----------


## ольга коробова

> принимали участие  в III Кокнурсе не только музруки и хореографы,


Дорогие коллеги, дествительно, а если мы с вами разделим хореографов и музруков, то где же остануться остальные - учителя музыки, организаторы и все-все.
Больше склоняюсь к позиции Валерии, что  танцевальный конкурс делить не стоит, ведь он уже разделен на номинации. Вот в моих номерах детишки не выбранные, в одном номере вообще вся группа участвует, и , хоть мы и не ожидали, получили призовое место. На мой взгляд так даже интереснее. :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## ольга коробова

Еще добавлю, как-то у себя тоже принимали участие в конкурсе, где и хореографы и музруки были. После подобных конкурсов взаимопонимание, взаимоуважение возникает, реально. ( А хореографы, с нами музруками после того конкурса даже здороваться начали.) :Ok:

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Девочки, почитала всё что предлагают и задумалась…. Вот над чем…Вроде бы здорово разделиться на хореографов и музруков- мы действительно работаем в разных условиях и специфика у каждого своя… Согласна. Сама  стараюсь передать в «надёжные руки» своих звёздочек поющих или танцующих, сама участвую в муниципальных конкурсах и , бывает, задевает, когда  соревнуемся  в одной номинации с хореографами( даже у нас, в маленьком городке есть пара-тройка садов, где работают хореографы). Однако, это и стимулирует, и помогает найти какие-то новые интересные идеи для себя.
 В силу того, что дочка выбрала своей профессией хореографию, насмотрелась много конкурсов за время её учёбы. И очень часто в этих конкурсах соревновались и совсем «зелёные», начинающие, и уже маститые хореографы. НО сам факт участия НАРАВНЕ, возможность поучиться, посмотреть новое( даже и у молодых) – это и привлекает всех.
Одно время, при прежнем начальнике отдела культуры( Царстие ей небесного!), у нас в городе практиковалось приглашение музруков на семинары, которые проводились для хореографов, для хормейстеров. Когда меня первый раз пригласили на такой семинар, я удивилась-  я же садовский работник,  да и неуютно как-то было под взглядами коллег из музыкальных школ, хореографических коллективов – «Эти-то что здесь делают?» и знаете, как растопился ледок, после того как  мы вместе «поварились» в материале семинаров! Нас  стали замечать, нас стали ценить ( не потребительски- мы же для них даём будущих учеников, а как музыкальных специалистов), к нам стали прислушиваться! Конечно, силком на такие семинары не загоняли- каждый решал САМ нужно ему это или нет в работе.
  К чему я так длинно всё  описываю… 
Мне кажется, что  *не надо разделять*   музруков и хореографов в разные конкурсы- конкурс очень хорош в том формате, в котором он проводился. И каждый решал для себя сам в какой номинации  участвовать. 



> правильное решение, все соревновались наравных, хореографы между с собой, музруки между с собой, такую схему вполне можно оставить. *Зато Конкурс один и мы все вместе!*(выделено мной)





> … мы имеем возможность познакомиться с творчеством хореографов, музыкальных руководителей из разных стран. Для нас это еще одна возможность расширить свой кругозор, чему-то научиться, повысить свою квалификацию.





> ...у нас же принимали участие  в III Кокнурсе не только музруки и хореографы, .... и учителя музыки, и организаторы праздников, и воспитатели, и инструкторы по физкультуре...





> Больше склоняюсь к позиции Валерии, что  танцевальный конкурс делить не стоит, ведь он уже разделен на номинации. Вот в моих номерах детишки не выбранные, в одном номере вообще вся группа участвует, и , хоть мы и не ожидали, получили призовое место. На мой взгляд так даже интереснее.





> мне кажется концепция самого форума противоречит такому действию, тут же именно все на единении и объединении.Ведь Конкурс наоборот объединяет участников с разных разделов форума, знакомит друг с другом. Потом, когда все вместе - это увеличивает и масштаб конкурса, и количество работ больше, это единение, сплочение.


 _Ещё раз ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИБО Марине за то, что есть такое замечательный уютный ДОМ, где проходит часть нашей жизни, где прошёл замечательный конкурс, где нас ждёт ещё много-много интересного!!!_
_Несмотря на то, что это виртуальное пространство, мы живём здесь ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ!_

----------


## Ада

> Не делить отдельно конкурсы для музыкальных руководителей и хореографов


Уважаемые организаторы и участники конкурса, я тоже согласна с Лерой. Не скрою, что во мне боролись два чувства: страх перед профессионалами и желание попробовать свои силы. И как оказалось, каждый занял свою нишу и выбрал, что ему нравится. Соглашусь и с тем высказыванием, что у нас, музыкальных руководителей, порой бывает невыгодная съемка в зале и на утренниках. Ну что делать? Ведь у нас такая работа. А еще есть и различные конкурсы свои где выступают наши дети. Мне кажется, главное, что...



> Зато Конкурс один и мы все вместе!


Конечно решать надо всем миром, но участвовать  буду еще. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЗА ПОЗИТИВ!!!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Я  прочитала  высказывания всех про конкурс, а также и  пожелания на будущее проведение конкурсов. Да,  то, что конкурс стартовал он-лайн на форуме, конечно, это огромная заслуга и Марины, как Админа,  и наших членов жюри и самих участников. 

В конечном итоге у меня сложилось свое мнение о дальнейшем проведении  конкурсов.  
Я считаю, что на будущее желательно проводить конкурс по разделам, но стартовать все разделы  должны одновременно. А финал  конкурса объединит всех. Все композиции, вышедшие в финал, будут участвовать в финале  в едином конкурсе, но по номинациям. Тогда и жюри будет легче работать, и всем участникам  и  болельщикам будет легче просматривать танцевальные номера и, соответственно, судить. 

В таком же режиме я бы предложила построить и конкурс по вокалу. А иначе я не представляю, как мои шестилетки из детского сада будут конкурировать с детьми из музыкальных школ, где идет профессиональное обучение вокалу. 
Надеюсь, что мое мнение может быть  учтено при подготовке и разработке следующего конкурса.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> А иначе я не представляю, как мои шестилетки из детского сада будут конкурировать с детьми из музыкальных школ, где идет профессиональное обучение вокалу.


Так об этом изначально и говорилось много сообщений назад....  именно так  и делят участников традиционно на всех конкурсах независимо какого он направления: хореография, вокал,  фото, живопись,  потому что в каждом виде деятельности всегда будет и профессионал, и любитель!



> Моё предложение в этой ситуации делить всех участников (и выбор должен делать САМ участник конкурса): на любителей и профессионалов.



 :Meeting:  :Meeting:  :Meeting:

----------


## Balereenka

Спасибо, ВАМ, огромное за праздник!!!! и участникам, и зрителям, и жюри, конечно же и ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ!!!! Ждем новых встреч!

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

Я ТОЖЕ ЗА РАЗДЕЛЕНИЕ В ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕМ НА ЛЮБИТЕЛЕЙ И ПРОФИ! И ЭТО ПРАВИЛЬНО!

----------


## ленсанна

> Я считаю, что на будущее желательно проводить конкурс по разделам, но стартовать все разделы должны одновременно. А финал конкурса объединит всех. Все композиции, вышедшие в финал, будут участвовать в финале в едином конкурсе, но по номинациям. Тогда и жюри будет легче работать, и всем участникам и болельщикам будет легче просматривать танцевальные номера и, соответственно, судить.


Это ,наверное,сложно будет организовать, НО ЭТО БЫЛ БЫ ИДЕАЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

А мне бы очень хотелось ,чтобы было обсуждение :Aga: ,(может я мазохистка??? :Blush2: ).но я оч люблю.когда после конкурса ,члены жюри собирают педагогов и рассказывают свои впечатления.указывают на ошибки.Мне ,например, их мнение очень важно,согласитесь.наступать на они и те же "грабли " не хочется..Может есть смысл создать тему Обсуждение итогов??(прошу, не искать причину для споров и скандалов.Если ни кому кроме меня не интересно,можете удалить мой пост)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие друзья!
Еще раз хочу поздравить всех с конкурсантов и пожелать вам творческого вдохновения и исполнения всех ваших желаний!*

*И вот (звучит туш!!!). На сцену приглашается наша победительница- Ирина Кириллова, -руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик ансамбля современного танца "Штрих" из города Казани!!! 
Хочу сказать, что Казани и маленьким танцорам повезло, что там работает такой ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ и с огромным удовольствием вручаю Ирише обещанный приз!*

*Это  купон на двоих, на три дня  (2 суток) проживания в элитном 4-х зведочном отеле с завтраком и ИНТЕРНЕТОМ !
Soho Boutique Hotel, в одном из красивейших городов Европы - Будапеште!
*

Срок его действия 3 года: до 04.07.2015 (но не советую так долго тянуть, кто знает, может в следующем конкурсе новую путевку выиграешь?)  :Grin: 
Заранее, перед поездкой, уведомите отель е-мейлом или по телефону, о дате вашего приезда.
Получите от них подтверждение брони......... и в путь. Если захотите продлить проживание больше 2-х суток- напишите им об этом в письме.  



На емейл отправляю оригинал с кодом. Его надо будет написать в письме.

----------


## Mazaykina

Но это еще не все. Для кое-кого у меня тоже припасен сюрприз! Следите за темой.  :Grin:

----------


## штрихи

> На сцену приглашается наша победительница-


*Чувствую себя на красной дорожке!!!*   :Grin:  Всем спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!! Маме, мужу, сыну (за терпение и понимание моей погруженности  в любимой работе), организаторам конкурса, коллегам так высоко оценившим мой труд и всем кому понравились мои номера. Отдельное *спасибо* Марине за столь фантастический приз!!!! :Yahoo:  да еще с таким сроком действия :Tender:  Ничего подобного никогда не выигрывала :Meeting:  И все благодаря нашему *замечательному форуму*!!! Друзья, я счастлива!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Чувствую себя на красной дорожке!!!


Ириша, конечно, хочется  обнять, поздравить и ЛИЧНО вручить приз, но, увы, пока это невозможно. Поэтому, пока так.  :Grin: 
И еще один сюрприз. Для человека, без которого этот конкурс бы не состоялся. Потому что именно она заставила нас всех проснуться, и меня, и Симеона, и жюри, и всех вас, участников. и ТАКУУУУЮ головную боль себе создала!!! Только тот, кто занимается видео и заливкой его на сервера, знает, сколько  времени это занимает! Кроме того, она разнесла информацию о конкурсе в соц. сетях и поэтому к нам пришли новые хореографы- участники. И еще- она как член жюри проделала огромную работу по составлению списков, статистики, графиков и т.д., не считая работы как члена жюри...
*Я очень благодарна тебе, Лерочка Вержакова за все, что ты сделала и с огромным удовольствием приглашаю тебя к себе в гости на неделю, в Зайкин потсдамский Дом.*
 У меня не будет таких шикарных условий, как 4-х звездочном отеле, но тепла  будет ДОСТАТОЧНО!
Приглашение бессрочное.

----------


## ольга коробова

> наша победительница- Ирина Кириллова, -руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик ансамбля современного танца "Штрих" из города Казани!!!


Ирина, принимай ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!МОЛОДЕЦ!! 





> Лерочка Вержакова за все, что ты сделала


Лерочка, ты это заслужила!!! Я за тебя рада!!!

----------


## Elia

*Ирина Кириллова и Лерочка Вержакова, поздравляю с наградой за ваш труд!*

[IMG]http://*********su/2198485m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elia

> А мне бы очень хотелось ,чтобы было обсуждение.. Может есть смысл создать тему Обсуждение итогов?


я только ЗА! очень хочеться выслушать мнения. у нас на местных конкурсах нет обсуждения и на работе не разбирают постановки друг друга. приходиться работать вслепую...

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> очень хочеться выслушать мнения. у нас на местных конкурсах нет обсуждения и на работе не разбирают постановки друг друга. приходиться работать вслепую...


Дело-то вроде как хорошее, правильное и нужное... но... работ 118, если по каждой подробный анализ, то всем членам Жюри придется брать на работе как минимум неделю за свой счет, а председателю - Ленсанне и того больше, чтобы всё это объединить вместе. В прошлом году Алёнаджаз делала анализ работ, но их было только 6.

*Моё предложение* такое, кто всё-таки очень желает: можно индивидуально через систему личных сообщений написать любому члену жюри о своей просьбе (типа, желаю, чтобы меня в пух и прах разнесли  :Taunt:  , либо расхвалили, даю на это согласие) или хотя бы в этой теме отметиться, что есть желание получить анализ своей работы.  Как будет готово - отошлем через личку результат.

А "разбирать" все 118 работ ... Это немыслимо. 

Можно, конечно, и в этой теме, открыто, но опять все бы работы я анализировать не стала,  а сугубо по желанию участника. И уж если открыто, на страницах форума, то  потом, чтобы никаких обид, разборок, а принять всё, как есть.



Мне ещё в личку задавали такой вопрос:



> Почему некоторые видео на ютубе подписаны, а некоторые нет


Отвечаю - это не я, это коварный Ютуб, который зорко следит за авторскими правами. Те видео, в которых он что-то узрел авторское по музыке, получают статус 


> Совпадение со сторонним содержанием.


 и он не разрешает редактировать. Поэтому ряд видео подписать не удалось....

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

*Ирина, Лерочка поздравляю с заслуженной наградой!!!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> приглашаю тебя и твою семью в полном составе к себе в гости на неделю, в Зайкин потсдамский Дом.
> У меня не будет таких шикарных условий, как 4-х звездочном отеле, но тепла будет ДОСТАТОЧНО!
> Приглашение бессрочное.


Марина, прочитав твой пост,  я на несколько минут просто потеряла дар речи! Настолько всё это неожиданно и безумно приятно!

Все мои действия были направлены не корысти ради, я просто очень хотела, чтобы Конкурс состоялся, и очень рада, что он получился таким масштабным, зрелищным, просто уверенна, что от конкурса к конкурсу - будет рост в целом. Я очень хочу, чтобы конкурсная традиция не прекращалась, а только расширялась, развивалась, как можно больше пользователей да и гостей смогло поучаствовать в будущих конкурсах.  

Хочу выразить слова благодарности своим друзьям-товарищам - членам Жюри . Благодаря профессионализму Symeon, ленсанны, alenka2005, Ирины Шведковой, мы смогли преодолеть все трудности!  Symeon - основоположник, родоначальник Конкурса хореографических постановок, идейный Вдохновитель! Наш весёлый, очень умный, с великолепным чувством юмора Рулевой! 

А про ТВОЁ тепло - это отдельный разговор. Поискать таких добрых, отзывчивых, очень лояльных администраторов, да ещё таких крупных порталов как инку - не сыскать! Я уверенна, наша встреча когда-нибудь  непременно состоится (хотя я для Европы персона нон грата, да, да, именно вот так, люди, работающие в РФ в бюджетных образовательных учреждениях получают такую зарплату, что становятся нежелательными персонами). Но... несмотря ни на что, дух силен, позитив и оптимизм никто у меня не отнимал, проблемы и трудности меня никогда не пугали, так что я (обязательно!!!) когда-нибудь обниму админа самого любимого форума (живущему в далёком городе Потсдам) - Марину Зайкину!

----------


## alenka2005

*Ирина, Лерочка!!!!! Искренне за вас рада!!!!! Поздравляю от души!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ада

> [B][COLOR=#000080]
> 
> *И вот (звучит туш!!!). На сцену приглашается наша победительница- Ирина Кириллова, -руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик ансамбля современного танца "Штрих" из города Казани!*!!


*ИРИНА, от всей души поздравляю Вас с победой!* 




> Лерочка,приглашаю тебя и твою семью в полном составе к себе в гости на неделю, в Зайкин потсдамский Дом.


*Награда нашла своего героя!!!! Такой королевский подарок может сделать только НАСТОЯЩИЙ АДМИН!!!*

----------


## EVI

Ирина (Штрихи), ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/3032909.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светла ночка

*Только сегодня ночью приехали с ансамблем Раздолье с фестиваля "Кубанский казачок", который проходил в Лазаревское, где получили диплом второй степени... И испытала очередное потрясение...Так много наших танцев получили здесь на конкурсе призовые места - целых пять ! Ура !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо огромное и организаторам и участникам, всем тем кто вложил свою душу и сердце , свой труд в организацию и проведение этого конкурса !!!*

----------


## Elia

> в этой теме отметиться, что есть желание получить анализ своей работы.


я очень желаю ( "Белорусский народный танец "Бульба" №58 )




> никаких обид, разборок, а принять всё, как есть.


все приму и учту молча.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

и я желаю  :Grin:  06- "На одесском привозе" и 08- "Всем павшим посвящается"

----------


## nady1410

Ирина  поздравляю  с победой. Танец очень интересный. Успехов вам в дальнейшей работе. Всем членам жюри  хочется выразить  благодарность за такой  конкурс.Мы  участвовали  первый раз, но я просто  в восторге от всех  номеров. Это  подтверждает, что  педагоги это творческий народ.

----------


## tigry1

> Танцы в детском саду - это совершенно другая специфика! Хореографы выставляют на сцене танцы с детьми отобранными, способными, успешными! Музыкальные руководители детских садов ставят танцы - СО ВСЕМИ детьми - и способными, и не очень, и ритмичными, и без слуха и чувства ритма, с неуклюжими и неловкими...


Не могу согласиться, что в самодеятельных коллективах занимаются отобранные дети. Подростковый клуб, где я работаю, берет всех детей, от которых отказывается Дворец школьников. Кроме того, у нас есть коррекционная группа для детей с легкими формами ДЦП. С ними тоже готовят танцы. 
В детских садах часто музруком работают люди с хореографическим образованием. Я бы не стала умалять их достижения, и выделять в группу рангом пониже.
А вот выделить отдельно постановки групп танцетерапии - стоит.

----------


## tigry1

К профессионалам можно отнести только детей старше 10 лет из хореографических училищ и подростков из училищ культуры и студий при академических ансамблях. Сказать, что пятилетки из кружка профессионалы по сравнению с детсадом - будет большой натяжкой. Заметьте, что в платных кружках "тянут" всех детей подряд, а в садике можно выбрать лучших.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В детских садах часто музруком работают люди с хореографическим образованием.


Часто работают?????? :Blink:  Да это нонсенс, если вы найдёте в детсаду музрука с хореографическим образованием!!! Точнее, таких - единицы!!! А про "часто" и речи нет! :Meeting:  СпросИте хотя бы у музыкальных руководителей нашего форума - у кого из них есть специальное хореографическое образование??? Девчонки варятся в собственном соку! В основном, занимаются самообразованием и учатся-учатся-учатся всю жизнь! Спасибо нашему форуму, что он предоставляет возможность получить новые знания, опыт и помогает усовершенствоваться в нашей работе!



> а в садике можно выбрать лучших.


Вот с этим тоже можно поспорить. Нам результаты своего труда приходится показывать родителям на утренниках. Как Вы отреагируете на то, если Ваш ребёнок не войдёт в число этих самых "лучших" и будет постоянно сидеть в сторонке, пока избранные вытанцовывают?
Кроме того, на музыкальных занятиях мы обязаны заниматься СО ВСЕМИ детьми в равной степени! Это только в индивидуальной работе или на кружке можно брать несколько детей. А если музрук не ведёт хореографического кружка, попробуйте-ка поставить танец за месяц, уделяя этому виду деятельности всего минут 5-10 на музыкальном занятии 2 раза в неделю.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> я очень желаю


Всем желающим получить комментарии по своим работам постепенно будут они высланы через личку, так как сейчас члены жюри тоже на летнем отдыхе и каждый день на форум не заходят. Как будет сделано, так вышлем. Немного надо подождать.


Дискуссию на тему "профессионалы-любители-музрук-хореограф" предлагаю уже закончить, каждый высказал своё мнение, *оно имеет своё место и при организации будущего Конкурса члены Жюри непременно обратят внимание на этот аспект. 
*

Единственное добавлю, что Конкурс - это соревнование, соперничество, можно даже сказать борьба, выявление лучших из лучших. И разбираться, кто в каких условиях работает, у кого какое образование - это нонсенс, потому что это Конкурс. 

*КО́НКУРС* (через польск. konkurs, из лат. concursus — "стечение, столкновение, сражение") — соперничество в искусстве с целью выделить наиболее выдающихся.

Кстати, в нашем Конкурсе принял участие (*победил, занял 2 призовых места!!!!*) коллектив детей из коррекционной школы 1 вида, где обучаются СОВЕРШЕННО глухие дети. Хореограф шёл на конкурс и не просил НИКАКИХ себе поблажек, не бил себя в грудь - у меня глухие дети, он принял участие наравных и ПОБЕДИЛ! На присланном видео (я этот фрагмент специально отрезала, чтобы никто не догадался и номер принимал участие наравных)   ведущий объявлял номер и просил зрителей активно аплодировать, потому что дети могут только по движениям рук понять, что их приветствуют. У них 100% глухота.  Вот ответ педагога на мой вопрос, на сколько же дети глухи:



> Мои воспитанники большей частью полностью глухие, если быть точной 70 % из них не улавливает даже вибрации пола, конечно они не слышат музыки.Я стараюсь выработать у них чувство ритма и синхронность,а во время выступлений показываю, когда начинать танец.


 А вы можете без подсказки  (если не читать специально название коллективов, а только смотреть видео) определить этот коллектив? Вот список Победителей! 

*Любое продолжение дискуссии с явно выраженным негативным тоном будет рассматриваться как очередное разбирательство*. (у нас есть на форуме много мест для бесед, дискуссий, где вполне можно это обсудить). *Поэтому считаю тему закрытой.*

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Я понимаю, как сложно было жюри оценить всех. Поэтому, ещё раз говорю всем большое спасибо за ваш труд. А конкурсы проводить надо, это помогает нам учиться и повышать свой профессионализм.

----------


## tigry1

Может быть это специфика больших городов. В Киеве выпускают много хореографов, а они потом не уезжают из столицы и устраиваются как могут.
Я не отрицаю, что в садике надо заниматься со всеми. Но конкурсный танец на районные фестивали готовят из лучших, это не секрет :Smile3:  К тому же в садиках и школах у нас разрешены всевозможные платные кружки. В течение дня способные ребята занимаются дополнительно и выступают за свое учреждение.

----------


## ленсанна

> К профессионалам можно отнести только детей старше 10 лет из хореографических училищ и подростков из училищ культуры и студий при академических ансамблях. Сказать, что пятилетки из кружка профессионалы по сравнению с детсадом - будет большой натяжкой. Заметьте, что в платных кружках "тянут" всех детей подряд, а в садике можно выбрать лучших.


Вы не совсем поняли нас правильно- речь идет о профессиональных руководителях, у которых есть специальное хореографическое образование и о руководителях - энтузиастах без спецобразования. Конечно о детях речь не идет, дети все одинаковые, Их просто по разному учат.

----------


## Mazaykina

> е, оно имеет своё место и при организации будущего Конкурса члены Жюри непременно обратят внимание на этот аспект.


Именно поэтому я и не удаляла и не переносила дискуссию. Мы должны знать, КАК сделать так, чтоб в следующий раз конкурс прошел еще мощнее и активнее.




> в нашем Конкурсе принял участие (победил, занял 2 призовых места!!!!) коллектив детей из коррекционной школы 1 вида, где обучаются СОВЕРШЕННО глухие дети.


Скажу честно, что только после объявления результатов я узнала, какие номера у этого хореографа и пришла в пОЛНЫЙ восторг!! Мало того, что детки танцуют замечательно, так там еще в одном номере ускорение темпа на протяжении всего танца!!!  :Blink:  КАК МОЖНО было такое разучить?? У слышащих детей выработать чувство ритма бывает проблематично, а тут такое...Мой респект!!
И поэтому, хочу объявить еще один приз, который не потрогаешь руками, не скушаешь и не повесишь на стенку. 

*Спец Приз * 
Руководитель и постановщик - *Ненашева Алла Викторовна,*
Танцевальный коллектив "Каблучки" ТОГБОУ "Специальная (коррекционная) общеобразовательная школа-интернат 1 вида"

*Для коллектива и их руководителя (если, конечно, Алла не против) в течение полугода будет проводиться ПИАР акция в сети интернет: продвижение и промоушн на различных порталах и социальных сетях, запись в каталогах и на видеосерверах.*

----------


## SvetaH

> Хорошая идея, согласна. Думаю, у каждого музрука найдётся хотя бы одно-два достойных видео, которое не стыдно показать своим коллегам. Ну и конечно же, организатором и председателем вокального конкурса должна стать Алла Анатольевна Евтодьева – непререкаемый авторитет и мастер своего дела, у которой, кстати, единственная специальная тема и своя мастерская у нас на форуме по обучению пения в детских садах.


Пускай и с опазданием вхожу в этот разговор, но ПОЛНОСТЬЮ С ВАМИ СОГЛАСНА.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие участники конкурса!
Сегодня мы хотим торжественно вручить ВСЕМ дипломы! 
Каждый из вас- ЗВЕЗДА! Кто-то уже сияет на небосводе, кто-то только -только начинает блестеть! Я вам желаю столько света в ваших душах, чтоб его хватало и на своих= близких, и на деток. с которыми работаете, и на всех нас, кому вы дарите свое творчество!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас с таким замечательным конкурсом!!!!*
КАЖДОМУ участнику будут отправлены соответствующие дипломы.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> КАЖДОМУ участнику будут отправлены соответствующие дипломы.


*
Уважаемые Победители и Участники Конкурса!

По всем вопросам, касающимся получения дипломов, пишите на почтовый ящик valeruay@bk.ru  Пожалуйста, отпишитесь все те, кто НЕ получил диплом Победителя или Участника (на почтовый ящик  valeruay@bk.ru  !!!). Особенно трудно выслать тем, кто изначально присылал материал через личное сообщение на форуме. 

Дипломы есть всем, их надо только переслать. Жду Ваших писем (на почтовый ящик  !).*

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

> Дорогие участники конкурса!
> Сегодня мы хотим торжественно вручить ВСЕМ дипломы! 
> Каждый из вас- ЗВЕЗДА! Кто-то уже сияет на небосводе, кто-то только -только начинает блестеть! Я вам желаю столько света в ваших душах, чтоб его хватало и на своих= близких, и на деток. с которыми работаете, и на всех нас, кому вы дарите свое творчество!
>  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас с таким замечательным конкурсом!!!!


*УРА!УРА!УРА!!! Марина огромное спасибо за возможность поучавствовать в конкурсе (у меня это первый интернет конкурс), за возможность увидеть столько замечательных и интересных работ. Огромное спасибо!!!

[IMG][/IMG]*

----------


## Ада

> *Дорогие участники конкурса!
> Сегодня мы хотим торжественно вручить ВСЕМ дипломы! 
> Каждый из вас- ЗВЕЗДА! Кто-то уже сияет на небосводе, кто-то только -только начинает блестеть! Я вам желаю столько света в ваших душах, чтоб его хватало и на своих= близких, и на деток. с которыми работаете, и на всех нас, кому вы дарите свое творчество!
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас с таким замечательным конкурсом!!!!*


*МАРИНА, спасибо Вам и всему составу жюри за организацию конкурса и оценку нашего труда! Это самый дорогой диплом, из тех, которые я получала за свою жизнь. Наверно потому, что независимые люди оценивали нашу работу не взирая на личности и регалии. Ждем новых конкурсов! СПАСИБО!!!*
[IMG]http://s17.******info/33877cb017bcabe2938465c511aa389e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## baterflay-13

Огромное спасибо администрации любимого форума, Марине и всем членам жюри - могла ли я, музыкальный руководитель самого обычного детского сада, когда-нибудь подумать, что стану участником международного конкурса! :Blush2: 
Сижу, любуюсь своим дипломом, и чувства переполняют: радость, гордость...и уверенности в себе добавилось - "могём!"  :Yahoo:  Буду ждать нового конкурса!
Спасибо за возможность увидеть работы коллег, поучиться, просто полюбоваться и по-хорошему позавидовать!

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

*От всей души поздравляю Ирочку и Леру!!!!*




> *Дорогие участники конкурса!*
> *Сегодня мы хотим торжественно вручить ВСЕМ дипломы!* 
> Каждый из вас- ЗВЕЗДА! Кто-то уже сияет на небосводе, кто-то только -только начинает блестеть! Я вам желаю столько света в ваших душах, чтоб его хватало и на своих= близких, и на деток. с которыми работаете, и на всех нас, кому вы дарите свое творчество!
> *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас с таким замечательным конкурсом!!!!*


Марина!!!Огромное спасибо за организацию такого замечательного конкурса, членам жюри- за их труд, профессионализм и доброжелательность к участникам! За возможность увидеть такие интересные работы, поучиться на опыте профессионалов( для меня это как мастер-класс, какие не часто сможешь посетить в реальной жизни).
Лера права- такого Внимательного, доброжелательного, отзывчивого администратора наверно нет больше НИГДЕ на просторах Интернета!
Вслед за Ирой могу повторить-



> ...могла ли я, музыкальный руководитель самого обычного детского сада, когда-нибудь подумать, что стану участником международного конкурса!


А ещё и получить диплом, пусть даже участника....!!!!Просто нет слов...
Думаю  многим из нас он  даст новые силы,подтолкнёт к новому творчеству, а кроме того это такой нужный документ для аттестации (ну, что сделать, если нас заставляют не только творить, но и "собирать доказательства" творчества... :Fz:  :Dntknw: )

----------


## Mazaykina

> кроме того это такой нужный документ для аттестации (ну, что сделать, если нас заставляют не только творить, но и "собирать доказательства" творчества.


*Дорогие участники конкурса!
Для тех, кому нужны более подробные свидетельства и дипломы для аттестации (с упоминанием вашего места работы, названия танца, коллектива и  имя руководителя) - обращайтесь в личку или на емейл info@in-ku.com . Но сначала, прочтите правила и выполните все пункты.  http://in-ku.com/catalog.html*

----------


## nady1410

Хочется выразить всем огромное спасибо: администрации и участникам конкурса. Мы участвовали первый раз в международном конкурсе. Спасибо  Марина Вам большое за такой шанс, а  уж о дипломе участника даже не мечтали. Будем с радостью участвовать в конкурсе в следующем году, надеюсь конкурс расширится. Участникам всем большое спасибо за все ваши работы, которыми мы делились в этом конкурсе. Всем удачи и успехов в работе с детьми. Лера большое спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## 2YANNA

Я тронута и счастлива ребята,
признаюсь честно, тронута до слёз!
Представить невозможно, что когда-то,
  совсем не знала САЙТА - мира грёз!

Спасибо большое за конкурс, за диплом победителя!!!Очень приятно!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Для тех, кому нужны более подробные свидетельства и дипломы для аттестации


Уточняю. 
Все ваши данные о месте работы, выставленном номере у меня уже есть. От вас- только подтверждение оплаты. Одно свидетельство стоит 120 руб. Каждое следующее- цена уменьшается, на сайте есть таблица. Самая удобная оплата- Яндекс кошелек 41001682774352 Через 2 недели, а именно с 1 августа я смогу заняться вашими подтверждающими документами.

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогие наши Марина, Валерия, Симеон  и все-все кто дал нам возможность поучаствовать в конкурсе!!! 
Оказывается есть на свете места, где сбываются самые необыкновенные мечты! Одно из них -in-ku, наш форум!!! Спасибо!!!От всего сердцаЖдем новых конкурсов!!!

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогие друзья!!! Еще один приятный момент , связанный с нашим конкурсом, произошел в моей жизни. В нашей местной газете написали о конкурсе, поздравили с призовыми местами. Невероятно приятно и радостно. И это все благодаря всем вам. Столько сюрпризов! И поэтому, несмотря ни на что, побеждая все обстоятельства - ПРОДОЛЖАЙТЕ НАЧАТОЕ!!!!

----------

